# Reaction about xxx pics



## WorkInProgress88 (8 mo ago)

It’s clear


----------



## jsmart (Mar 14, 2015)

There’s a big difference between a woman giving you a racy pic out of her heart or lust and a guy stealing a pick. That’s right theft. She gave this dude several chances now she’s done. What a fool. He had a spicy tamale and completely f’d it up. He may be able to get another girl in time but the hot girl you described is not as plentiful. Soon someone else will be getting all her best.


----------



## A18S37K14H18 (Dec 14, 2021)

WorkInProgress88 said:


> What’s not understood by him or me is why it’s such a big deal if she’s sent him countless photos of her naked body.


Huh?

It's beyond OBVIOUS. When she chose to send naked pics of herself, it was her choice. She consented to doing it.

When you (or your alter ego) recorded her without her consent, it was COMPLETELY different and likely illegal too.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

What a dumbass.
Huge difference between her being knowingly recorded versus unknowingly recorded. Doesn’t matter if it’s her boyfriend, or husband for that matter.
She might not feel like being recorded in intimate actions that day (maybe she feels fat, maybe she doesn’t like her hair at the moment, maybe she didn’t shave everywhere today, whatever). Secretly recording her (even if he sent it to her later, this) is a violation and breach of trust.

And “he” had three warnings/chances and still can’t figure it out.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Tell your "friend" the answer is simple. 

Consent.

Your "friend" took those pictures without consent because he knew he wouldn't get them otherwise. The GF in this little tale has made it clear that she is not okay with pictures being taken _without her consent. _

Simple.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

He took away her ability to choose what she wanted to do.


----------



## wolfstooth (10 mo ago)

She’s angry because her rights were violated; she has every right to decline having an image of herself taken at any time, no explanations given and that decision respected, no questions no arguments; her trust was violated and I would be livid too


----------



## snowbum (Dec 14, 2021)

She didn’t agree to it. Your friend is a tool if he can’t understand a gift vs. undisclosed filming. Are you the friend?


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

wolfstooth said:


> She’s angry because her rights were violated; she has every right to decline having an image of herself taken at any time, no explanations given and that decision respected, no questions no arguments; her trust was violated and I would be livid too


I think you’re going a little far with the no explanations, no questions bit.

Functionally, we’re on the same page (as per my previous comment on this thread),
But if I’m in a relationship, I do expect to be able to ask questions and receive explanations. Even about sexual matters.


----------



## snowbum (Dec 14, 2021)

Just because she was ok before doesn’t mean she is now. He doesn’t own her. That simple.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

Your ‘friend’ is an idiot. No only does he not understand basic consent. He also doesn’t understand trust. She trusted you to follow her wishes about her own body. AFTER she made it plain that she was not ok with these violations of her consent you continued to do whatever the **** you wanted.

no she’s done with your disrespect. Ummm your friends disrespect.


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

Whoa Nellie!!!! CONSENT! Key word.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

WorkInProgress88 said:


> So I have a friend that’s in a situation. Him and his girlfriend have been together for over 2 years. There have been hundreds of xxx pictures sent to one another throughout this time, sex in all kinds of places including public, the relationship has always been pretty adventurous. They had sex at a nude beach once and he recorded them without her knowing. He sent it to her a few days later and she expressed that she wasn’t too happy that he didn’t get her consent about it but that she was willing to one day maybe make one better than that with consent. That day never came. Next issue came up after that when one day he was trying to get a picture or two of her from the backside but again without her consent. She got mad, left and it took a while to build back up from it. Now this is a year or more later and it happened again. Same deal but this time she said she’s done. What’s not understood by him or me is why it’s such a big deal if she’s sent him countless photos of her naked body. I understand that he’s wrong for the consent part of it. He’s only using him for himself when they’re away from eachother. Never shown them to anybody and never will. Both of us would like more clarification. Thanks in advance.


So you and your friend seem to be unfamiliar with the concept of consent?

Oh, sure, you _use_ the word "consent" but I am not sure you really grasp what it means.

She consents or she doesn't consent. *The choice is hers.*

Your friend is a silly chancer. He had it all, but he wanted to get a little bit more. He knew her boundaries but he's pretending that he doesn't understand what her boundaries are/were.

As a consequence, he blew it. _Twice. _


----------



## WorkInProgress88 (8 mo ago)

I know it’s a consent issue but we were wondering if she’s truly worried about him showing pics to people or sharing them or what.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

It doesn’t matter. You don’t get it.
She doesn’t like having videos or pictures don’t without her consent. Ya screwed up


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

WorkInProgress88 said:


> I know it’s a consent issue but we were wondering if she’s truly worried about him showing pics to people or sharing them or what.


It’s not just consent it’s also trust. If you don’t respect her boundaries what would stop you from sharing with a friend or sharing online.

you basically have a very dismissive attitude about her agency. Your like so I took pictures multiple times without consent who cares what’s the REAL problem as if crossing her boundaries multiple times isn’t enough.

also since you deleted the whole intro story only the handful of people who read it to begin with can comment.

so where does your dismissive attitude come from? You think you own her , you aren’t even married (not that it would make it ok). You watch too much porn? You believe no means yes? Or you actually do share with your friends?


----------



## WorkInProgress88 (8 mo ago)

Anastasia6 said:


> It’s not just consent it’s also trust. If you don’t respect her boundaries what would stop you from sharing with a friend or sharing online.
> 
> you basically have a very dismissive attitude about her agency. Your like so I took pictures multiple times without consent who cares what’s the REAL problem as if crossing her boundaries multiple times isn’t enough.
> 
> ...


I’m the only person he confides in to this extent and he’d never offered to show me or mentioned showing me. I know he wouldn’t do that type of thing period. He just claims to want to see more of her because they don’t spend much time together.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

WorkInProgress88 said:


> I know it’s a consent issue but we were wondering if she’s truly worried about him showing pics to people or sharing them or what.


You know only she could answer this.

but as a woman I would have left after the video. Which she choose to leave after the second violation, her only mistake was giving the third try.

your logic is like saying if a girl has sex once then she’s consented forever. I would hope you understand that if the next day she said no and you took sex that would be rape. Same exact concept with the exception of level of crime.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Also, free bonus clue @WorkInProgress88 If someone has quoted in full the opening post in your thread deleting your opening post (that you might now be somewhat ashamed of?) and replacing it with "It's Clear" is pointless.


----------



## snowbum (Dec 14, 2021)

Why would you consider sharing private pics? That’s psychopathic. Glad she bailed


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

snowbum said:


> Why would you consider sharing private pics? That’s psychopathic. Glad she bailed


Psychopathic? Probably not that. Sociopathic, narcissistic? Maybe. Still not right, though.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

WorkInProgress88 said:


> I’m the only person he confides in to this extent and he’d never offered to show me or mentioned showing me. I know he wouldn’t do that type of thing period. He just claims to want to see more of her because they don’t spend much time together.


Well you may trust him but she doesn’t.

he also hasn’t taken naked pictures of you without consent.

seems like his actions will lead to him seeing less of her. But hey he’s got those precious photos.

hope it was worth it.

Two things dating is an interview to marriage. He’s failed the I trust you with the rest of my life test. In addition I tell people if after two years you aren’t sure then you should move on. So they are at the move on point anyway. Good break. Time to go fishing, perhaps for a girl who will do all that was listed as well as unlimited photos.


----------



## WorkInProgress88 (8 mo ago)

snowbum said:


> Why would you consider sharing private pics? That’s psychopathic. Glad she bailed


No he didn’t ever mention sharing her pics. I’ve known guys that have shared pics of their significant others but he never has.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

WorkInProgress88 said:


> No he didn’t ever mention sharing her pics. I’ve known guys that have shared pics of their significant others but he never has.


Not really the point.


----------



## WorkInProgress88 (8 mo ago)

Anastasia6 said:


> Well you may trust him but she doesn’t.
> 
> he also hasn’t taken naked pictures of you without consent.
> 
> ...


He’s a great friend of mine and I feel bad because he’s completely torn up over it and he’s cutting into my family time!


----------



## WorkInProgress88 (8 mo ago)

Anastasia6 said:


> Not really the point.


Was just replying to the previous guy about him being a psychopath.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

WorkInProgress88 said:


> He’s a great friend of mine and I feel bad because he’s completely torn up over it and he’s cutting into my family time!


Well perhaps he just learned an important but expensive lesson.

somehow I doubt it since he didn’t learn the last time she left.

face it he’s just not respectful of women.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

WorkInProgress88 said:


> He’s a great friend of mine and I feel bad because he’s completely torn up over it and he’s cutting into my family time!


Look dude, if you still can’t grasp the concept that everyone is trying to explain here at this point, just chalk this one up as a loss and move on.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Since he's such a great pal of yours, you might share this with him. 









State Revenge Porn Laws - FindLaw


Here is an overview of revenge porn laws by state including the statute or recently passed bill and penalties. Learn more information now at FindLaw's section on Sex Crimes.




www.findlaw.com


----------



## WorkInProgress88 (8 mo ago)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Since he's such a great pal of yours, you might share this with him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mean or not since it doesn’t pertain to his situation.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

snowbum said:


> Why would you consider sharing private pics? That’s psychopathic. Glad she bailed


Close enough.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Now that you’ve deleted your opening post, what is the purpose of this?


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

Openminded said:


> Now that you’ve deleted your opening post, what is the purpose of this?


whole original post is captured in #13 by MattMatt

The gist is he took photos and a video of a naked woman without her consent she got mad and broke up with him, I mean his friend...

This friend wants to know why she is so made because she had previously sent him some pictures.

This happened 3 times which after the first 2 she told him not to do it anymore but he continued and wants to know why she's mad.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Anastasia6 said:


> The gist is he took photos and a video of a naked woman without her consent she got mad and broke up with him, I mean his friend...
> 
> This friend wants to know why she is so made because she had previously sent him some pictures.
> 
> This happened 3 times which after the first 2 she told him not to do it anymore but he continued and wants to know why she's mad.


That poor woman, I wish she was posting on here, because she needs to search for and find those pictures online and look into the legal action she can take. There's no doubt he's shown those pictures to everyone he knows. I will never understand the mindset of any woman who allows a man to take naked pictures of her. I get working hard and having a perfect body and wanting to show it off, but having that stuff all over the internet is just so bad for your career prospects. Plus, if she ever has children, they'll probably find those pictures. It's just so dangerous. The internet is written in pen, not pencil, it's crazy dangerous.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

TexasMom1216 said:


> That poor woman, I wish she was posting on here, because she needs to search for and find those pictures online and look into the legal action she can take. There's no doubt he's shown those pictures to everyone he knows. I will never understand the mindset of any woman who allows a man to take naked pictures of her. I get working hard and having a perfect body and wanting to show it off, but having that stuff all over the internet is just so bad for your career prospects. Plus, if she ever has children, they'll probably find those pictures. It's just so dangerous. The internet is written in pen, not pencil, it's crazy dangerous.


well there is no proof he's shown it to anyone. According to the friend he hasn't though how he would know I don't know.

I do think that now she has broken up with him she would probably want those photos deleted but what are the odds the friend is going to do that.... Zero cause he has no honor.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Anastasia6 said:


> well there is no proof he's shown it to anyone. According to the friend he hasn't though how he would know I don't know.
> 
> I do think that now she has broken up with him she would probably want those photos deleted but what are the odds the friend is going to do that.... Zero cause he has no honor.


That cat is out of the bag, if you'll pardon the phrasing. 🤪 😂 But she should know her rights. Pictures like that can ruin her life. It was dumb of her to let him take them, I hope she's learned a lesson and never lets another man take pictures of her like that. Even if he only shows them around to friends, or even on the off chance he keeps them private forever, they're saved on a server somewhere and she will never know for sure. At any moment those pictures could pop up. Hopefully her eventual children never see them.


----------



## gameopoly5 (5 mo ago)

If the woman of this story sent her boyfriend nude and s*xually explicit images of himself for at least 2 years, than in her BF`s mind she has given him a free pass to shoot or video as many explicit images of her as he likes because she began the process in the first place, which means for years she was OK with it.
I have a male friend and when a group of us guys are together having a beer or coffee he brings out his phone and shows us naked photos of his girlfriend lying uncovered asleep on her bed.
I asked him, does she know you are taking these photos? And would she mind you showing them to us? He replied, she`d be OK with that, which I believe is probably BS.
I have no sympathy for women that send nude or s*xually explicit images of themselves to others online or let someone take such photos of them on camera or phone because realistically men don`t respect women like that, they are considered easy.
If in the event the girl broke up with her boyfriend, then it means he has something on her and I would wager like my friend he too has shown those photos to others, perhaps even uploaded them online somewhere.
If have been uploaded online, that girl would have a difficult task trying to prove they were taken and uploaded without her consent considering the probably hundreds she has shared with her BF over the years.
It`s a dumb and dangerous thing to do and many suffer consequences for being so stupid.


----------

